# Congratulations Spurs!!!



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Congrats Spurs. Bringing it back to Texas and the SW division lol. Great Job Spurs


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks its not like we could've let Detroit say that annoying Slogan for another year or two.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*YES! * Good job Spurs! Finally the Pistons can go shove those retarded belts up their asses.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

lol the only posts in this thread before mine were of two bitter 76er's fans who couldn't care less that the spurs won. They're just happy that Detroit lost.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

ezealen said:


> lol the only posts in this thread before mine were of two bitter 76er's fans who couldn't care less that the spurs won. They're just happy that Detroit lost.


Do you have problems? Why do you assume I cheer for the Spurs because my team lost to Detroit? Duncan has always been one of my favorite players and I've been cheering for them ever since David Robinson was on the team and you guys were losing to the Rockets. If you check your game threads throughout the past season you will see I've been giving your team support the entire season. What the hell is the matter with you? Are other fans not allowed to cheer for your team? You've turned down every single one of my Spurs' supporting posts.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> Do you have problems? Why do you assume I cheer for the Spurs because my team lost to Detroit? Duncan has always been one of my favorite players and I've been cheering for them ever since David Robinson was on the team and you guys were losing to the Rockets. If you check your game threads throughout the past season you will see I've been giving your team support the entire season. What the hell is the matter with you? Are other fans not allowed to cheer for your team? You've turned down every single one of my Spurs' supporting posts.


Sheesh I was just messing around. And if you weren't bitter than you might wanna change the way your first post sounds.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Sheesh I was just messing around. And if you weren't bitter than you might wanna change the way your first post sounds.


I never liked those belts the Pistons carried around. How does that make me sound bitter? I'm sure a lot of other people don't like the belts either.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> I never liked those belts the Pistons carried around. How does that make me sound bitter? I'm sure a lot of other people don't like the belts either.


It was the way you said it. It's a congrats spurs thread. Not a let's bash the pistons thread! Also, you've been acting pretty bitter in other threads too. You've been insulting the Pistons for literally no reason. They whine alot, and usually for no reason. I'll give you that one, but alot of the other things you've said weren't true.


----------



## Mav_Fan_4ever_41 (Apr 24, 2005)

Yeah, congratz guys! 
:clap:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

ezealen said:


> It was the way you said it. It's a congrats spurs thread. Not a let's bash the pistons thread! Also, you've been acting pretty bitter in other threads too. You've been insulting the Pistons for literally no reason. They whine alot, and usually for no reason. I'll give you that one, but alot of the other things you've said weren't true.


I don't like the Pistons and how they play. What did I say that wasn't true? Maybe it was a conflict of opinion.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Way to go Timmy and Co. Halfway to Jordan.


----------



## flip-flop (May 17, 2005)

I'm really happy for spurs! Great show guys!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Well done, Spurs

Lakeshow will be back. :wink:


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Nice win. Coach Pop. deserves to be in Hall of Fame. :clap:


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Clipper Fan Here ---

Just wanted to stop by and extend my heartfelt CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

What a series. Gotta say, you all had me extremely worried. The last thing I wanted was for Detroit to win after all of the mess they caused this year, so I am one happy fan.

You're building quite a dynasty in San Antonio. Even brought out out emotion in Timmy, which was nice to see. 

Again, CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

you guys sound happy that you won...fighting and arguing w/ each other, thats pretty sad, you won the championship cheer up, congrats..


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

You just don't understand (neither do I, by the way) the twisted real that is the spurs board. :biggrin:


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Heat vs Spurs would've gone to 7 this way without the blowout I'm glad Detroit Lost, Never have I heard that a psychical team like Detroit, be able to allow so many points in the paint, despite the 6 point win there defense was exposed as a fraud.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks a bunch guys. I'm damn proud to be a Spurs fan.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Congrats Spurs.. question though.

Do you agree with the finals mvp award going to Timmy? Myself I thought it should have went to Manu.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Heated said:


> Congrats Spurs.. question though.
> 
> Do you agree with the finals mvp award going to Timmy? Myself I thought it should have went to Manu.


Yep, it was all Timmy. Game 3 and 4 ruined it for Manu.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

*Hell of a series!* 

1st game 7 in AWHILE! Nice game, great season.

Congrats Spurs! :cheers: 

Now watch your back cause the Western Conference is loading up for Next Season! No time to celebrate! hahaha!! :banana:


----------



## TheHeff (May 28, 2003)

Congrads Spurs...and thank you Spurs fans you've been class throughout the finals just wish my Pistons could of won.


----------



## saugato (Aug 15, 2003)

Kings/warriors fan here-
Congrats Spurs and their fans.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Congrats San Antonio Spurs.... :clap:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Congratulations to the Spurs posters. :clap: 

Remeber: next year it will be your last year. Lakers in 2007! :biggrin: 

Just kidding. Here's to y'all :cheers:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

congrats to the Spurs for doing what my team was too hurt to do!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Heated said:


> Congrats Spurs.. question though.
> 
> Do you agree with the finals mvp award going to Timmy? Myself I thought it should have went to Manu.




Well, I think in a perfect world they would have split the award and both would have got trophy's for it, but Duncan put up 20/15 and like always was the reason why the Spurs won it all. 




Had Manu played better in Game 3, I think he would have won it.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Congratulations to the Spurs and their fans, it was a well deserved championship. I actually became sort of a fan of the Spurs and Tim Duncan in this series and the playoffs.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Sorry I couldn't do this earlier, but congrats! I really should post in this forum, Spurs are basically my 2nd fav. team. But again, congrats 2 the Spurs and all the fans and everyone here. A very well deserved win for a very deserving team.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

StephenJackson said:


> Sorry I couldn't do this earlier, but congrats! I really should post in this forum, Spurs are basically my 2nd fav. team. But again, congrats 2 the Spurs and all the fans and everyone here. A very well deserved win for a very deserving team.



Thanks. As far as you posting in here more, that would be very welcome. We could always use an outsider's opinion on things to calm the homerism down.


----------

